
50 inch monitor. - rokhayakebe

======
jward
My roomate is CTO for a company that builds giant kiosks. Every so often I go
in and help him out. The workstation I was at last time had two 42" plasma's
and a 50" LCD.

The things are 1080p, so not too shabby, but in general they're just big. My
21" LCD I use has a higher resolution. I'd rather see more data than see the
same data bigger. My glasses aren't just to improve my nerd cred.

------
far33d
I've got a 30" display at work. It's amazing how much better than two monitors
it is.

~~~
reitzensteinm
I guess you're running OS X? Microsoft might be 'dead', but their crappy OS
that was designed around 800x600 lives on :(

~~~
far33d
actually, fedora.

~~~
reitzensteinm
Ah. What window manager are you using, and are you tweaking it in any
particular way?

~~~
far33d
I've used both fvwm2 and metacity without any special tweaking. Had to abandon
fvwm2 b/c for some bizarre reason it just won't display firefox in fedora core
5, and netscape 4 just wasn't cuttin' it anymore.

------
rokhayakebe
A big LCD HDTV. hook up computer box to it. Hook up a wireless keyboard to it,
Next thing you know Reading YC news from the couch.

~~~
reitzensteinm
Good, but even full 1080p LCD TVs only have 1920x1080 so it's basically
equivilant to a 23/24/26/27" LCD monitor. Not too special for actually working
on. I'm running 1920x1200 + 1200x1920 and you would have to pry the second
monitor out of my cold, dead hands.

~~~
vlad
Is it the Dell 2407?

~~~
reitzensteinm
Yep.

~~~
vlad
Don't you feel the monitor, in vertical orientation, destroying your eyes? It
is painful to look at, like an old 15-inch CRT monitor from 1997.

~~~
reitzensteinm
No, not at all, quite the opposite. I've used many CRT and LCD monitors in the
past and this is by far the nicest to look at. The only caveat (and I presume
this is what you're getting at since you mentioned vertical orientation) is
that when ClearType or similar is turned on it turns the whole thing into an
awful mess since the orientation of the subpixels is different (unless your OS
can handle two monitors having different settings). Internet explorer, for
example, is totally unusable (well, more than usual) on the right hand
monitor.

